# TV Licences may include smartphones, laptops, tablets



## Hooked (9/1/21)

*Changes to TV license regulations imminent, open to public comment*
https://www.capetownetc.com/news/changes-to-tv-license-regulations-imminent-open-to-public-comment
7 Jan. 2021

"Government’s proposal to expand the definition of broadcasting devices that require a TV license to include smartphones, laptops and tablets will be approved or nixed in the coming months...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (9/1/21)

Hooked said:


> *Changes to TV license regulations imminent, open to public comment*
> https://www.capetownetc.com/news/changes-to-tv-license-regulations-imminent-open-to-public-comment
> 7 Jan. 2021
> 
> "Government’s proposal to expand the definition of broadcasting devices that require a TV license to include smartphones, laptops and tablets will be approved or nixed in the coming months...



If you don't object, you're seen as being in agreement with this nonsense ... #just saying

https://petitions.da.org.za/p/no-more-TV-licence-fees

Reactions: Like 2


----------

